# Samsung Warranty Replacement?



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone here has had their Nexus replaced under warranty by Samsung and not Verizon.

I'm asking this because I purchased mine used (the guy used it for a week), and ever since I had it activated I've had the problem that many other are having with losing data connectivity when connected to 4G.

I usually keep my phone on 3G to conserve battery life, but it's annoying that when I do want to use 4G it drops data every few minutes.

I went in yesterday to a VZW store and had them replace the SIM card in case that was the problem, but that didn't fix anything.

Just trying to see if anyone has had any luck with getting Samsung to replace it under the 1-year manufacturer warranty.

Thanks!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Are you running a stock setup or have you tried different radios to see if that fixes the problem?


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

This doesn't really answer your question, but Verizon's warranty replacement is basically just a portal for Samsung's so you're not without a phone. Verizon takes your defective phone, gives you a replacement on the spot, sends your defective phone to Samsung, and then keeps it when they get it back a few weeks later. If you were to go straight to Samsung to fix it, you would be out of a phone for a few weeks (but would get your original phone back versus a refurb).


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Barf said:


> This doesn't really answer your question, but Verizon's warranty replacement is basically just a portal for Samsung's so you're not without a phone. Verizon takes your defective phone, gives you a replacement on the spot, sends your defective phone to Samsung, and then keeps it when they get it back a few weeks later. If you were to go straight to Samsung to fix it, you would be out of a phone for a few weeks (but would get your original phone back versus a refurb).


I can't do it through Verizon since I didn't purchase the phone through them. I still have my Droid Bionic which I can use while Samsung handles the warranty on the Nexus for me, so I'm not really worried about that.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

hacku said:


> No, I'm not running a stock setup. Within the first hour of owning the phone I unlocked the bootloader, rooted it and installed the leaked 4.0.4 update which includes the new radios.
> 
> I haven't installed any of the custom ROM's yet, but those all use the same radios that are currently available in 4.0.4, right?
> 
> I can't do it through Verizon since I didn't purchase the phone through them. I still have my Droid Bionic which I can use while Samsung handles the warranty on the Nexus for me, so I'm not really worried about that.


You should be good then. You sure your area just doesn't have poor 4g coverage?

Samsung will warranty it no problem if you don't mind being without it for a few weeks.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> You should be good then. You sure your area just doesn't have poor 4g coverage?
> 
> Samsung will warranty it no problem if you don't mind being without it for a few weeks.


I'm positive. I live in Phoenix where we have very good 4G coverage. It has this problem even when I have full bars in 4G. It will all of a sudden drop ALL data connectivity and then go back to 4G. If it was a coverage issue, then it should simply switch to 3G... not lose all connectivity.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Has Verizon told you explicitly that they won't work on your phone? I've heard of people buying their phone used and getting service on it from VZW. The VZW Nexus can only come from one place really, and it is obviously under the warranty period as the phone has only been out a couple months.


----------



## Grainosand (Sep 5, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Has Verizon told you explicitly that they won't work on your phone? I've heard of people buying their phone used and getting service on it from VZW. The VZW Nexus can only come from one place really, and it is obviously under the warranty period as the phone has only been out a couple months.


I don't think he wants a refurb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

imnuts said:


> I don't think he wants a refurb.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If Samsung does a warranty replacement, do they send you a new one or refurbished one?


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if unlocking the bootloader voids the factory warranty?

Should I lock it and return it to stock first?


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

hacku said:


> Does anyone know if unlocking the bootloader voids the factory warranty?
> 
> Should I lock it and return it to stock first?


It does, and yes return to stock.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Damn it! Guess I'm going back to stock before I hit up Samsung then.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I just got off the phone with Samsung and they don't do any exchanges under the 1 year warranty.

They will only repair the device and the turn around time from when I mail it to them to when i get it back is about 3 weeks...









This blows!


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

hacku said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with Samsung and they don't do any exchanges under the 1 year warranty.
> 
> They will only repair the device and the turn around time from when I mail it to them to when i get it back is about 3 weeks...
> 
> ...


Most companies dont. and if they do you have to pay a deposit for the full amount of the phone. I would just keep trying VZW.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Most companies dont. and if they do you have to pay a deposit for the full amount of the phone. I would just keep trying VZW.


Well, I have a friend that works at the VZW customer care center and she has a Nexus. She said that she could put an exchange claim on her phone, give me the one she gets and then send mine in.

She said that worse case scenario would be that they tell her the MEID from the phone I send doesn't match the one on her account and I would have to send the replacement back. I was going to do that, but then I thought that I really don't want a refurbished phone. My experience in the past with refurbished phones has been horrible. Usually the phone I would get back would have more problems than the one I sent in. So now I'm just waiting for my gf to get her new phone so I can hook up my old Bionic back on my line and send this one in to get repaired.

I'll let you guys know what happens once I get it back. Hopefully they fix it the first time around so I don't have to send it back to them.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Refurbs aren't bad man. They go through rigorous testing and appearance wise look brand new.

Also, you will 99% of the time get a refurb no matter what.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Refurbs aren't bad man. They go through rigorous testing and appearance wise look brand new.
> 
> Also, you will 99% of the time get a refurb no matter what.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Samsung doesn't do replacements, so they will actually be repairing my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

hacku said:


> Samsung doesn't do replacements, so they will actually be repairing my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well snap, I did not know that. Had a few refurbished Bionics that might have been better than my original. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

I can vouch for Verizon refusing to replace a phone that was purchased used. They told me that basically my only chance at getting any kind of coverage, would be to sign up for insurance when Asurion has open enrollment.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

mzrdisi said:


> I can vouch for Verizon refusing to replace a phone that was purchased used. They told me that basically my only chance at getting any kind of coverage, would be to sign up for insurance when Asurion has open enrollment.


There's that and the only way to get warranty on a used device is if it still falls in the 1 year warranty bracket and is on the original owners account.

@Hacku would you like me to look into your account and see what can be done? I have good words to say to our tech support...


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> @Hacku would you like me to look into your account and see what can be done? I have good words to say to our tech support...


If you could get me a NEW replacement and not a refurbished phone that would be awesome, but I doubt that will be the case.

My phone is in immaculate condition with not a mark or scratch on it. It still looks brand new, which is one of the first questions that Samsung tech support asked me. "Is there any physical or water damage on the phone?".


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

It's severely difficult to get a brand new phone.. The only way I have seen someone get a new phone was either by returning it within the 14 day period after purchase or if they were sent multiple refurbs and each had a problem. I could try for you but I'm 99% sure you'll get a refurb. Not to branch away from that but here is something someone had said on these forums.. I forget who but if you pop your head in here please shout out that it was you, I just remember that you work in one of these facilities that get phones.

I liked what they said so much that I saved it and have been using it to explain how warranties work..



> When you send your broken phone back it goes to a central processor at Verizon to be checked over for "warranty only flaws" such as a bad radio, bad pixel etc.. the phones that have liquid damage or physical damage are immediately crushed and recycled as raw material. The ones that are deemed factory defects are sent to Samsung in south Korea where they undergo the same scrutiny. 100% of the phones that go to Samsung are dismantled and the case and many of the internals are crushed and turned into raw material. The only thing coming out of south Korea that makes these phones refurbished is that they have reused silicone and possibly reused main boards.... everything else is brand spanking new.... so in essence the phone is basically brand new. Don't worry that its a refurb. Seriously.
> Also, after 30 days your phone is no longer brand new and you can't possibly expect any company to replace your device with a brand new one after 30 days. What electronic company on planet earth does that? 99% of the companies on planet earth don't do that. You can't go back to ford after 30 days and say "I want a new car".... you can't go back to Sony and demand a new PlayStation.... you can't just trade in your computer from dell and demand a new one.
> So why in gods name does all of the rules magically change when it comes to cell phones??? Remember, your 2 year contract and monthly payment goes to Verizon for the right to place a phone call on the network... NOT for a flawlessly working phone.





hacku said:


> "Is there any physical or water damage on the phone?".


And that's the first question they always ask. If there is water damage you're SOL unless you have Asurion and typically when there is physical damage (nothing beyond scrapes and dings on the body of the phone) I ALWAYS tell them "No physical damage except for normal wear and tear of owning a cell phone.) And that's always fine.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

PM sent.


----------

